# gravel



## BILLYBADASS (Feb 14, 2003)

how much gravel should i use in a rbp tank?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I go for about 2-4" but some like more or less, I say enough to plant your plants, but not too much because it will just get dirty.
You can also go for the sand option.


----------



## BILLYBADASS (Feb 14, 2003)

thanks for the info


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

and welcome to the site :







: 
(I forgot to say)


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

well for piranhas it is not important to have excess gravel as you should for cichlids that tend to dig alot. So an inch or two would be adequate


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

It really depends on what you like. I would use a minium of 1". I personally use about 2"


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

1 lb per 1 gallon, 
150 gallon tank = 150 lbs of gravel.
just my opion


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a bit of a crude calcaulation...
I mean, coarse gravel will weigh less per handfull (more air between the stones) than a very fine gravel...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i use @1-2'' of gravel easier to clean and looks just right


----------

